# Feb. sheepshead in georgia



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Slim's da man....
































cant say what was used for bait but you can eat'em.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

very nice


----------



## GuppyJR (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm guessing oysters.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

looks like trey hook you up you must have fish the jetties


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

WOW! Them aint sheepheads, they gotta be Horseheads...

Very nice!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

deano said:


> looks like trey hook you up you must have fish the jetties


Hahaha...actually, it was slim who showed Trey, not me...I guessed where from.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice sheepies.:fishing:


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

never got one of those before....hope 2 get one this year


----------



## bigdaddy7075 (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Job!!!!!! Nice Catch!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are some NICE sheeps.


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Iffin I*

figured those were snared from the bank..I would be really jealous..as it were...Im just a wee bit envious...grand angling!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

boat i figure. jetties in middle of harbor .. fiddlers or muscles for bait. possibly clams


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Master Linder*

you are as wise as you are snide...top of the spring to ya:beer: youre stirring awful early this season....poor fishies


----------

